# Carolina beach mechanic?



## fishinthejimmy (Mar 19, 2009)

Ive been down for about a week, but decided to come back to VA to snag my jeep. I want to get my exhaust checked out when I get back down. Does anyone know of a jeep mechanic that wont try to screw me over, and does a good job in Carolina Beach\Wilmington area?

Thanks
Brent


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry I just caught this post. Ive built several Jeeps and I always took Pats Tire and Auto on Carolina Beach Road. They have always treated us well.


----------



## fishinthejimmy (Mar 19, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> Sorry I just caught this post. Ive built several Jeeps and I always took Pats Tire and Auto on Carolina Beach Road. They have always treated us well.


I got it taken care of, but I will check them out in the future.

Thanks


----------

